# Price audit



## Mabelgirl89 (Jul 12, 2022)

While clearing a price audit that was not on planogram I typed in the wrong price. I believe it was for a vendor item because when I type in the dpci there is no image. I'm pretty sure I made it cheaper than what I was suppose it be. Will I get in trouble for doing that?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 13, 2022)

Mabelgirl89 said:


> While clearing a price audit that was not on planogram I typed in the wrong price. I believe it was for a vendor item because when I type in the dpci there is no image. I'm pretty sure I made it cheaper than what I was suppose it be. Will I get in trouble for doing that?


Let your tl know.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jul 13, 2022)

When you do a price audit, you are not actually changing the price in the system. You are just typing in the price on the shelf, and the system will then confirm whether or not this is the correct current price for the item. If you accidentally type in the wrong price, the system will just assume the price on the shelf was wrong and prompt you to fix it (create a new label, take down an expired sign, zone, etc). So, if it was correct to begin with, you should be fine.


----------

